# Some pics of my mangroves



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi! I finally took a pic of the mangroves. They have grown new leaves, each had 2 when they arrived. 



























and then one pic of the whole tank.










The tank is home to different colored Pomacea bridgesii, trumpet snails, starlight bushy nose plecos, and red cherry shrimp.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

nice tank!! looks awesome! once all the plants grow in it'll look even better!!! what size tank is it??


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Pac-man, It's a 30 gallon. Have fun, Shannon


----------

